# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Valmir Krasniqi flet për Prof. Dr. Emrush Gashin

## ministryofmath

Studenti i matematikës në Universitetin e Prishtinës, Valmir Krasniqi, flet për të ndjerin Profesor, Doktor Emrush Gashin.

Incizimi është bërë në Radio-Kosovë në emisionin "Portat e natës" ku flitej për gjendjen e shkencës në Republikën e Kosovës

----------

